# Mastermind Group For Those Ready To Drop Social Anxiety and Learn Social Confidence



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm really excited about this idea! 

So I'd like to start a group, that's willing to get together and maybe talk over skype (or alternative) 1-2 times a week (or more, it could be everyday if that's what we all want)

The aim of the group will be to support each other in moving from a place of low self esteem, social anxiety, and general misery, to a place of feeling good about ourselves, competency in most social situations, and a social life that they can be happy with.

It's not really that relevant where you are on the scale right now, in terms of having those things in your life. What's important is that you are ready to start taking consistent action to doing the things that are necessary to make these things become a reality in your life.

This won't be for everyone reading of course, and that's okay. I'm really just looking to connect a small group of like minded individuals who understand that a change is needed, and are ready and committed to making that change happen.

People who want to join this group, should be willing to take action everyday (for the most part) to change their bad habits, and move towards their goals. This includes taking action out in the world, but also doing the "internal work" using different therapeutic models to change their beliefs, thought patterns, etc (in the end, you know what you need to do - the group will just provide support and leverage on yourself for making it happen)

This is all about taking responsibility, and the idea of a mastermind group will help us with that big time!

Here's some benefits of a mastermind off the top of my head:

*Support 
*make new like minded friends that are in a similar position in their life, but are willing to do what it takes to change.
*share what's working - the success of the individual becomes the success of many in the group
*the power and momentum that comes from knowing their are other people out there right now working on the same goals as you, with you
*the satisfaction that comes from taking action, taking responsibility
*reassurance to keep moving forward after a "setback" from people that get it

That's all I got for now 

But yeah, this will be GREAT!! I'm seriously excited by this idea 

So please post below and PM me if you are interested in making this happen!!

Best wishes,

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## peeweejunker (Jul 6, 2012)

I think im interested in this, seems like a good idea.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Like the effort. Will be for some not for others.. gl to those it fits.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm interested, i reckon this could be really good and we could really make this work. webcam on way atm, will skype u when it comes newbornmind.


----------



## KNG (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm in if anyone is still interested in doing this.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Still looking for people willing


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey I think that this is a really good idea. I'd be interested to join, but to be honest I doubt I'd be positive enough for you guys at the moment...

I tried to start something somewhat similar with this group I made, but no one has joined yet.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

BTW said:


> Hey I think that this is a really good idea. I'd be interested to join, but to be honest I doubt I'd be positive enough for you guys at the moment...
> 
> I tried to start something somewhat similar with this group I made, but no one has joined yet.


HI BTW

Thanks for your interest and for posting. Honestly, if you're willing to make personalized goals for yourself (however large or small) and discuss moving towards them and taking action say once per week, and are even just willing to start talking about changing, then you're positive enough.

I'm not looking for saints, god knows I'm not one myself. I'm just looking for people who are sick of being victims, and are willing to take small steps and discuss those steps with others a couple of times a month at least.

That's it 

So PM me your skype name if you're interested in chatting further, or PM me whatever alternative you prefer if you don't have skype (and can't be bothered installing it, which isn't hard)


----------

